# Rescue mission(!)



## PPBart (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got a batch of SP that accidentally got an extra addition of lemon juice -- about 36-48 oz extra. Once I realized this I figured it would eventually need some serious dilution, so I added sugar to adjust the equivalent starting SG to ~1.09. I was concerned that fermentation (Lalvin 1118) might stall, but it continued quite aggressively. Activity seemed to have died down this afternoon, so I racked to a clean 6-gal carboy, checked SG -- it was 0.995 -- and tasted it -- seriously tart!

So what do I do to save this batch? At this point, it seems logical to clarify, stabilize, then carefully dilute/sweeten to taste; however, before I do anything I'd like to solicit for any alternatives.

So, any ideas?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Sep 3, 2012)

Diluting it with water will decrease the alcohol, you may want to make some water wine and dilute it with that. You could then dilute the taste but not the alcohol.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would add sugar and let it ride. It may start to re-ferment if the 1118 is not maxed out. Then when you dilute it the AVB will not be to low . If it does not re ferment the added sweetness make also solve the problem. I little sodium BiCarb may be needed to bring acid levels down a little. Please check first your PH. Low acid makes boring drinking, unless it is a cute blonde you are sharing with


----------



## PPBart (Sep 4, 2012)

oldwhiskers said:


> Diluting it with water will decrease the alcohol....



That's why I raised the starting SG to 1.09. I typically follow the original recipe and start at 1.07; the additional alcohol was to allow for dilution.


----------



## BobF (Sep 4, 2012)

Whip up a batch to blend it with. Make the new batch low where this batch is high.


----------



## PPBart (Sep 6, 2012)

BobF said:


> Whip up a batch to blend it with. Make the new batch low where this batch is high.



That's what I decided to do. Thanks all for the replies(!)


----------

